# Mom med tests



## Holly82

Ok so I bought some mom med tests off Amazon without realising they are 25mlu. I got a box of 30 so have been using them plenty this last week. I’ve noticed the indent line is remotely visible every time, but dry almost blank white. Has anyone had an experiences with this brand? Are they really not that sensitive or am I just kidding myself.

my app has me down as 1 day late, but I’m 95% sure that I ovulated much later this cycle, maybe 5 days later. I don’t chart or dip, we are just seeing how things go and there’s no pressure to get preg etc. I just check Cx for changes and I usually have a good idea when I OV. 

I’m tempted to nip and get a different test to put it out of my mind, but these tests can’t be wrong surely? And something would of shown by now. I swear I’ve used nearly the whole box.


----------



## Suggerhoney

They are not that sensitive.
I was pregnant in June and had faint BFP at 10dpo on BabyPlan and Aplan ICs. 
Darker lines evening of 10dpo and on Frer too.
Tried the Mom med and just a shadow.
My tests got darker and darker everyday but the mom med one took ages.
Had matching lines on Frer and nearly matching on my ICs too and mommed was a faint pink line. 
Mommed did get darker in the end by 17dpo but not as quick as the others:
Sadly I miscarried tho.


----------

